# SW tank >>>> FW tank



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to convert SW tank to the FW. what is the best way to clean it?
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm sure vinegar and warm water will be your best bet.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I'm sure vinegar and warm water will be your best bet.


Thanks gucci

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> I'm sure vinegar and warm water will be your best bet.


This will work just fine, just be sure what ever you use to rinse thoroughly


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Grab a few razor blades as well. A lot of the calcium buildup and Coraline will be hard to scrub off.


----------

